
Сonquer the law of inertia and discover your personal productivity method - Kanbanchi
http://www.kanbanchi.com/productivity-methods-e-book
======
brudgers
Direct link to ebook: [http://1pw8z314201u11lztq1ulowz.wpengine.netdna-
cdn.com/wp-c...](http://1pw8z314201u11lztq1ulowz.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/wp-
content/uploads/2016/07/Conquer-the-law-of-inertia-and-discover-your-personal-
productivity-method.pdf)

------
sharemywin
My 2 cents:

There's not enough in the article to make me think you know what your talking
about. either build some kind of authority or give some kind of example were
its worked.

~~~
sharemywin
I was trying to add constructive advice. Not sure why it's being downvoted?

